# Craftsman model 536.79964 questions



## bztguy (Sep 2, 2019)

I just picked a nice running one yesterday. Internet searches turn up nothing on this model #.

1. I'm guessing it's a tecumseh 7 horse on it? Probably an H70 series?

2. The only part it could using replacing is the scraper bar. Any ideas on a part number and source for that?

3. What vintage is it? Late 70's?

Thanks


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry, don't recognize that model. Do you have any pictures of it?
Look on the top of the flywheel cover (under the electric starter button if it has one) and you should find the engine model number.
As far as a scraper bar goes, I've made a few over the years. Get a piece of steel the correct length and width and drill it for the bolts. Only thing is if it has a ridge on the back side, I've welded on some steel rod to take the place of that bend.


----------



## bztguy (Sep 2, 2019)

As a new member I can't post photos I believe. The model number is right off of the deck plate the motor is bolted to. There aren't any markings on the flywheel cover at all where you would normally find them. I'll poke around some more or pull the flywheel cover off and look.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Are you sure on that model number? Looks to be short a digit or two to me.


----------

